# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfspot um HH und Mitfahrgelegenheit

## Kirsche23

Hallo,

ich bin relativ neu in HH und kenn mich mit den Spots noch nicht so gut aus. 
1. Wo gibts in der Nhe von Hamburg gute Spots?
2. Meint ihr morgen reichts noch fr Melldorf?

und
3. Bin wie gesagt neu hier und wrde mich ber Gesellschaft freuen. Hab nen Bulli oder wrde auch woanders mitfahren.

lg

----------


## micha3616

Moin...ich komme grad aus Meldorf...war bis 21 Uhr mit nem 4,7er stndig am Gleiten - d.h. es war dort mehr Wind als angesagt...morgen ist es eventuell genauso...aber so toll ist Meldorf nicht...auer vielleicht wie bei mir als Feierabendspot.
Wenn du sagst welche Vorlieben du hast - Welle, Stehrevier, Speed, Freestyle??? - werden hier bestimmt etliche Spots genannt!...Heidkate, Heiligenhafen oder Fehmarn gehen bei passenden Windrichtungen immer!

----------


## Kirsche23

Hi micha,

danke fr die info. ich bin ehe freestyle und wave interessiert. allerdings hab ich noch nicht allzu viel waveerfahrung. 
was sind denn passende windrichtungen fr heidkate, heiligenhafen oder fehmarn?

----------


## micha3616

auf Fehmarn findest du bei allen Windrichtungen perfekte Bedingungen...Heidkate und Heiligenhafen sind bei West bis Ost fr Welleneinsteiger perfekt,weil dort kein fieser Shorebreak ist, dafr aber hbsche Sandbnke mit steilen Rampen...z.Z. ist der Wind etwas zu sdlich d.h in Heidkate ist, wie bei mir am Dienstag, etwas zu wenig Wasser im Teich und in Heiligenhafen ist Windabdeckung...Dazendorf wrde gehen (dort aber Shorebreak)...fr Freestyler wre morgen Gold auf Fehmarn perfekt, trotz massenhaft Teebeutel...vielleicht sehen wir uns ja morgen dort (ich habe nen silbernen Mondeo mit Pinneberger Kennzeichen)

oder du guckst hier:

http://www.surfspot.de/surfspots/eur...schleswig.html

http://windsurfing-kiel.de/index.php...cams&Itemid=23

----------

